# Stand up for what you believe in



## Hooked

What do you think? Let's conduct a poll!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Haha! 

Anything goes on Pizza, even Nutella!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Pizza is not a pizza without pineapple!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

@Stosta Wow! I'll have to try Nutella!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Pineapple is fine. I don't like Mayo on pizza. These chicken mayo flavours they have now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

Being facetious I would say there is no quesion that it does. It is done millions of times daily so we know it can be done.

On the other hand, if you do put pineapple on a pizza, is it still a pizza? The answer is naturally no, it is now an Hawian or tropical pizza. Boerewors makes it a South African pizza, mieliepap makes it a Blou Bul pizza, chilli mince a Mexican and so forth ad so on.

Real pizza can, may and shall only ever be prepared in the Italian tradition. This is my ruling an as such beyond contestation. One may argue calling this an Italian pizza but this would be superfluous as the only real pizza is Italian pizza. The distinction between a real pizza and a pizza shaped object therefore being sufficiently catered for by the prefix of xxxxx before the word pizza. The fact that there is confusion on this topic and even in some cases lengthy debates being held on it is merely the manifestation of the sub standard results being obtained by outcomew based education systems.

I will however not allow myself to be drawn into such debates. No sir, never!

The acid test for real pizza is that after consumption, you shall reek of garlick for 24 to 48 hours, your blood pressure will challenge the upper limmits of even the most advanced Sphygmomanometer and cholesterol levels will be double figures. The previous being the result of the consumption of copiuos amounts of olives and salty meats and cheeses. Any pizza that can be consumed without residual fat stains on clothing is also merely a clone or PSO (Pizza Shaped Object).

Time to close, I'm starving..

Cheers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> @Stosta Wow! I'll have to try Nutella!


Add some banana for extra happiness!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Haha! @Hooked 

Most definitely, pineapple goes perfectly well with pizza!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Having stuffed myself on a nice Hawaian PSO, allow me to not participate in the debate a bit more.

Thick or thin base. WTF? If you want a grilled ham, cheese and tomato sami then order one. There is no way in this life or the next that the words pizza and thick base should be placed together in the same sentence. These do not even qualify as PSO's. If the topping is thinner than the base it's called an open grilled sandwich.

Any questions?
Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance

Ok, back after some research. Turns out I have not been spouting a load of BS after all. 

Traditional pizza is a hand rolled round dough base not exceeding a thickness of 3.34mm in the centre and a maximum diameter of 35cm. Topped with a a mixture of tomato an cheese and spiced with origanum and basil. Additional topings of vegetables, meat or fish. Presented as a savoury dish. Wood fired in a traditional domed pizza oven.
The Hawaiian pizza is of Canadian origen.

Coming back to the original question, who cares? If you like it, go for it! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Add some banana for extra happiness!



Oooooooohhhhhh Nutella and banana! Wow - that's a Pizza Dessert!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Ok, back after some research. Turns out I have not been spouting a load of BS after all.
> 
> Traditional pizza is a hand rolled round dough base not exceeding a thickness of 3.34mm in the centre and a maximum diameter of 35cm. Topped with a a mixture of tomato an cheese and spiced with origanum and basil. Additional topings of vegetables, meat or fish. Presented as a savoury dish. Wood fired in a traditional domed pizza oven.
> The Hawaiian pizza is of Canadian origen.
> 
> Coming back to the original question, who cares? If you like it, go for it!
> 
> Regards



I believe that the REAL pizza from Naples would never have pineapple. Apparently Italians would be horrified if you asked for pineapple. I say they don't know what they're missing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I don't call it a pizza unless it's got anchovies onboard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## NickT

Raindance said:


> mieliepap makes it a Blou Bul pizza



I just threw up a little in my mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Muttaqeen

LOL for this thread....

A good couple of years back there was a Pizza place in cape town called Donz Pizzaria.

They used to make a spicy chicken pizza with PINEAPPLES and sliced bananas on it... Many may think this is a bad idea but entirely it was one of the best pizzas I've ever had!!! 

Im always trying out new pizza places etc but they dont come close to the above mentioned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Muttaqeen said:


> LOL for this thread....
> 
> A good couple of years back there was a Pizza place in cape town called Donz Pizzaria.
> 
> They used to make a spicy chicken pizza with PINEAPPLES and sliced bananas on it... Many may think this is a bad idea but entirely it was one of the best pizzas I've ever had!!!
> 
> Im always trying out new pizza places etc but they dont come close to the above mentioned



I also love trying out new things but so far I haven't found the courage to try a chicken pizza!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Hooked said:


> I also love trying out new things but so far I haven't found the courage to try a chicken pizza!


 lol i meant to say a Pizza with spicy chicken, pineapples and sliced bananas on it....

Cant seem to make sense when im surviving on an hours sleep

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Lets settle this once and for all. There is no such thing as a bad pizza. Whether its straight out of the oven or cold the next morning, for me its just the ultimate takeaway. If it wasnt for the calories i would eat pizza breakfast to dinner, 7 days a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT

SmokeyJoe said:


> Lets settle this once and for all. There is no such thing as a bad pizza.



Oh, I beg to differ..........



Raindance said:


> mieliepap makes it a Blou Bul pizza,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

NickT said:


> Oh, I beg to differ..........


Reminds me of a Freestate burger, two scoops of stywe pap with a spoonful of slap pap in between. Absolutely magnificent.  Can see I grew up on a farm, maplotter for ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Pizza base, Nutella, baby marshmallows and sliced strawberries. 

Breakfast of champions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Pizza base, Nutella, baby marshmallows and sliced strawberries.
> 
> Breakfast of champions.



Wow @Spyro You've just usurped @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Reminds me of a Freestate burger, two scoops of stywe pap with a spoonful of slap pap in between. Absolutely magnificent.  Can see I grew up on a farm, maplotter for ever.



@Room Fogger When I was a child our domestic used to make stywe pap and gravy for herself and I loved it! As for slap pap - nope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*How about posting some pizza-check pics in this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pizza-check.t46245/
*
@Stosta @SmokeyJoe @crack2483 @Raindance @Carnival @TheV @Alex @NickT @Muttaqeen 
@Room Fogger @Spyro

AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO SEES THIS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Being a Capie through and though, mieliepap is fishbait for carp fishing and that's it. That was until in the mid 80's and I was called up for military duty. It was only then I got to know it has other uses as well. Most significantly is that it is a better cavity filler than Pollyfilla. I seriously do not see why anybody would want to eat this stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Ah, so people in the Cape do know about it @Raindance , and it fills any cavity or stomach in no time, and yes, I actually do use it for fish bait as well , breakfast of Kings is krummelpap en melk met suiker. Dammit, now I'm even hungrier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> Wow @Spyro You've just usurped @Stosta!



Actually I think we've just both been to Col'Cacchio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Actually I think we've just both been to Col'Cacchio



@Spyro Col'Cacchio? I've just looked up their menu and there's nothing on it about "Nutella, baby marshmallows and sliced strawberries". Have you actually had it or is this a figment of your empty stomach?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked as a youngin I worked there. It's on the menu, or at least it was. They had a biltong, garlic flakes, avo and I think peppadew pizza (De Terra) that was removed too. But you can still order it depending on where you go. Might be on the dessert or kiddies menu. Here's some proof. You ain't never seen a Nutella box this big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Looks like they updated the recipe.

You could add strawberries and mini marshmallows. I'll bet you probably still can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> @Hooked as a youngin I worked there. It's on the menu, or at least it was. They had a biltong, garlic flakes, avo and I think peppadew pizza (De Terra) that was removed too. But you can still order it depending on where you go. Might be on the dessert or kiddies menu. Here's some proof. You ain't never seen a Nutella box this big.
> 
> View attachment 119026


Looks like that could just fit onto my Aegis without too much of an overhang!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Looks like they updated the recipe.
> 
> You could add strawberries and mini marshmallows. I'll bet you probably still can.
> 
> View attachment 119027



@Spyro WOW that menu is amazing! Is that an old or current one?


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro WOW that menu is amazing! Is that an old or current one?




I googled it so I believe it's current.


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Looks like they updated the recipe.
> 
> You could add strawberries and mini marshmallows. I'll bet you probably still can.
> 
> View attachment 119027



@Spyro I saw those items on the menu and I assumed they were "normal" desserts. Do you mean that they're actually PIZZAS??


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro I saw those items on the menu and I assumed they were "normal" desserts. Do you mean that they're actually PIZZAS??



Just the chocolate pizza is an actual pizza. With no cheese etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Just the chocolate pizza is an actual pizza. With no cheese etc



Yummmmmmmy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139115



Oohh! Send this to Gordon Ramsay. He hates pineapple on pizza.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

Hooked said:


> I believe that the REAL pizza from Naples would never have pineapple.



If Flavour Art is anything to go by, authentic Italian pizza is probably drenched in lemon. I mean, their bakery flavours all have it and pizza is sort of a bakery. 

In pizza terms, banana is a fave. And avo. And olives and anchovies. Pineapple is good too. But the piece de resistance is, natch, bacon. I have the same view as food critic Jay Rayner who once opined on Masterchef that there are few dishes - including desserts - that cannot be improved by the addition of bacon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RichJB said:


> If Flavour Art is anything to go by, authentic Italian pizza is probably drenched in lemon. I mean, their bakery flavours all have it and pizza is sort of a bakery.
> 
> In pizza terms, banana is a fave. And avo. And olives and anchovies. Pineapple is good too. But the piece de resistance is, natch, bacon. I have the same view as food critic Jay Rayner who once opined on Masterchef that there are few dishes - including desserts - that cannot be improved by the addition of bacon.


Bacon, olives, pineapple, salami, asparagus, not necessarily in that order though. Favourite pizza is ham, mushrooms, pineapple, asparagus, olives, chili, green pepper,crispy bacon. And there is no such thing as too much bacon or olives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Bacon, olives, pineapple, salami, asparagus, not necessarily in that order though. Favourite pizza is ham, mushrooms, pineapple, asparagus, olives, chili, green pepper,crispy bacon. And there is no such thing as too much bacon or olives.



Agree with everything you said, except the olives - can't stand them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Agree with everything you said, except the olives - can't stand them!


It’s an aquired taste so we won’t hold it against you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Oh my! Black olives on pizza is awesome! 

Agreed @Room Fogger it's an acquired taste. Also peri peri chicken livers on pizza with lemon juice 

*drools*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Bacon, olives, pineapple, salami, asparagus, not necessarily in that order though. Favourite pizza is ham, mushrooms, pineapple, asparagus, olives, chili, green pepper,crispy bacon. And there is no such thing as too much bacon or olives.


Every thing goes ---except green/red/yellow pepper , once threw a xl pizza in the dustbin because the other half did not tell 
Debonairs NO PEPPERS !!!!


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> It’s an aquired taste so we won’t hold it against you.



Oh thanks for that, as I don't like the feel of olives on my skin either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger When I was a child our domestic used to make stywe pap and gravy for herself and I loved it! As for slap pap - nope!


Slap pap with butter and sugar ...breakfast for plenty farm boytjies [like me]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

craigb said:


> View attachment 140079


Tho whom it may concern, freeze a roll man, freeze a roll.!


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Slap pap with butter and sugar ...breakfast for plenty farm boytjies [like me]



City Slickers too - my Mom used to force us to eat it for breakfast in winter. Haven't touched it since leaving home lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Room Fogger said:


> Tho whom it may concern, freeze a roll man, freeze a roll.!


It's not even worth gargling ice water unless at least a habanero is involved


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> City Slickers too - my Mom used to force us to eat it for breakfast in winter. Haven't touched it since leaving home lol


This the breakfast of kings!


----------



## Room Fogger

craigb said:


> It's not even worth gargling ice water unless at least a habanero is involved


Got two words for you, birds eye!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Room Fogger said:


> Got two words for you, birds eye!


I used to grow them at home. Would pick them off the tree and snack on them straight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> This the breakfast of kings!



This one is much better! @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> This one is much better! @BumbleBee
> View attachment 140085


Ooh, now I’m hungry for a peanut butter and olive pizza

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

craigb said:


> I used to grow them at home. Would pick them off the tree and snack on them straight

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

